# Ao's Planted Log



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

​Oooh new forum! cant resist! Ao shall be posting all her aquarium plant related stuffs here!
Think of it as a diary 
So here's the tank so far. Got some glosso the other day, and hoping that it will fill out soon.










I love making adjustments to my tank. The tank changes ever so subtly over time.

Yesterday I moved 5 cherry shrimps to my window side 1 gallon (actually it's 2.5 gallons, but only one gallon of water). Kuro was getting too excited and pecking at his future food (he's too small to eat them right now) So Im hoping the move will save some...

*Stocking list is...*
trident
Glossostigma 
Ludwigua of some sort
A mystery stem plant
Susswassertang
Xmas moss
Java moss
Anubias nana
Anubias nana petite (so cute! and invisible!)
Hermianthus m. ( I think ) I want to buy some HC too!
Salvinia
Duckweed

*Wanted list*
HC
Mini peillia
Frogbit
Some crypts
red root floaters
...


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

your tank looks great, do you use CO2? what substrate are you using?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Your betta is awesome looking i love the Combodian , with the baby blue! so beautiful. and i LOVE your tank, i remember saying you didnt like that the floss showed so easily, you could by really think fishing line, its clear, practically invisable, and would work wonderfully....


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks  I haven't used CO2 yet, but I plan to, since I'm pretty sure I have enough light for that.
Do you have any experience? 

My substrate... I think there's about 1 in of rather pitiful looking garden dirt. the stem plants havent grown that well ( i just remembered that I also have guppy grass in there... but that's a weed) So I think the soil is nutritiently deficient.
I didn't have anything besides snails in there for the first month. but hopefully the extra bioload will bring some nutrients back into the soul + sand.

My java moss is also not doing too well. which I think will be remedied soon by the stocking. The susswassertang however, has exploded and I have no idea why :/


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't have much experience with CO2, rather I can't make my NPT work as it should, I got the lighting and the CO2 but they are just not growing, dunno what I'm doing wrong.

I actually have my other tank infested with algae and I'll be restarting the tank tomorrow, hopefully it goes well as I can't afford to keep redoing my tanks.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> Your betta is awesome looking i love the Combodian , with the baby blue! so beautiful. and i LOVE your tank, i remember saying you didnt like that the floss showed so easily, you could by really think fishing line, its clear, practically invisable, and would work wonderfully....


Thanks! I think he's a grizzle, I'm totally not sure since e changes colors. And havin never owned a cambodian, I dont know whether their iridescence sjows differently at different time. Kuro's green under a less extreme lighting, and sometimes he's white... it's so weird. 
I'm actually afraid to move that rock right now because I think it's holding down some soil. I'll snip it when I'm sure the java fern has attached and pull it out from underneath XD or cover it with some java moss. Good thig the floss holding the susswassertang and moss are well covered


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol yeah, and either way he's a amazing fishy


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty tank! I think I'm going to enjoy looking at everyone's beautiful aquascaping.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks DQ! when are you moving?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Probably not until next April or May.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow, tank has come a long way, I remember your thread for it. Looks good now though.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Great start!

CO2 works wonders in any planted tank, though. Just a note.  You can grow more demanding plants with lower light than they might otherwise need without CO2. The growth will explode, too! It might be necessary to get that glosso going as a carpeting plant.

Great job so far!!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I kept putting off the CO2. guess the glosso didnt like it too well.. welllll my glosso is now OUT of the tank and in a jar growing emmersed D: trying microseords instead

Herr's my window side tank. been wantin forever to take a photo. but can never seem to take a nice one hrmmmph 
water levels a bit low.. time for a top up!


















did i ever mention that Ive NEVER changed the water since its setup 4 months ago? :O it's housed 4 super healthy feeder minnows and is currently the home to 5 cherry shrimp XD 
pure sand substrate... and lots of spare plants. natural light does woders for plants
oh and a couple of wierd blue substrate I bought for my first betta. I hated it and dumped it in the window side tank


----------

